# Eat, Drink and Shoot!



## benjieO (Mar 8, 2008)

*Bagels*






*Cheese De Sal*





*Roast Beef Sandwich*


----------



## crystal_lynn (Mar 12, 2008)

I like them, however I think the sandwich needs a slightly deeper dof.


----------



## benjieO (Mar 30, 2008)

*Steamed Hakaw*





*Steamed Chicken Dumpling*


----------



## kundalini (Mar 30, 2008)

*still waiting for the drink*


----------



## benjieO (Mar 30, 2008)

Frozen Strawberry Margarita


----------



## dbguy (Apr 1, 2008)

Hello, I just joined this forum and I was looking through this site. And I'm not sure if i can ask questions in this thread, but I was wondering howyou get that black background on that drink? did you use a back drop of some short?


----------



## benjieO (Apr 1, 2008)

hi dbguy, thanks for dropping by.  

i used a black illustration board for the backdrop and set it on a black reflective table.


----------



## Mesoam (Apr 1, 2008)

love every one, excellent product shots


----------



## dbguy (Apr 1, 2008)

benjieO said:


> hi dbguy, thanks for dropping by.
> 
> i used a black illustration board for the backdrop and set it on a black reflective table.


 

oh alright, thanks for replying back. i can just pick up one of those at michaels right?


----------



## cdanddvdpublisher (Apr 2, 2008)

Mmmmm. I would eat every one of those things. The drink photo is my favorite though. I love the reflective surface. Excellent job!


----------



## benjieO (Apr 2, 2008)

dbguy: if michael's is an art store then i guess you could.  i have no idea what michael's is as i am from the Philippines.

cdanddvdpublisher: thank you so much.


----------



## ERS1121 (Apr 2, 2008)

These shots are really good, except those of us on diet's shouldn't even be looking. 
BenjieO,
You should be able to get that stuff at Michaels, AC Moore, Pearl or any art supply.


----------



## benjieO (Apr 5, 2008)

something I call "Apple I-mock"






Sometimes I get asked what I do on my free time. On really boring days, I go to the department store and look for interesting stuff to bring back to my studio. 

This plastic apple cost almost 40 pesos or $1. But with a little water...some lighting....and a little imagination. Voila! You have a fresh apple!


----------



## benjieO (Apr 23, 2008)

From a menu i finished a couple of months ago:





Chicken Wraps


----------

